# Oh my God I'm dating someone from SAS



## Perfectionist

Oh lord, its finally happened.

To the men of SAS: sit down, as I'm about to blow your MINDS.

I can totally imagine that that being a shy man is absolutely awful when it comes to dating. You're expected to make the first move most of the time. This is very, very tough.

There also seem to be several other "issues" - for lack of a better term - related to being an anxious guy that make it hard to approach/attact a woman. Some I've seen mentioned on this forum include:

-still living at home
-not having a job
-not having a car
-not having much previous experience with women

So I'm just throwing out to everyone that I, a real live female, approached AND asked out a socially anxious male with two of the above traits. I made all the first moves. Was it hard? Absolutely? Did I nearly vomit? For sure. But I did it.

Quick! Cover your eyes and ears so your brain matter doesn't leak out! Since your minds just EXPLODED.

In all seriousness, I just wanted to say: we're out there. We might not be every woman, and we're usually quiet ourselves, but we're out there. Actual ladies looking for nice guys, who either don't mind shyness or actually seek it out. AND women who are willing to make the first move, since we see you're shy.

So yeah, that's all. Please don't turn this into a gender war, it truly is meant with the best intentions. There are a lot of great guys on this forum, and there are women who will appreciate you. I do!

PS anyone who guesses who it is gets a cookie.


----------



## zookeeper

I don't want a cookie. Name names. :bat


P.S. - Yay!! :yay


----------



## Neptunus

Wow, congrats, Perfectionist! :yes


----------



## Ape in space

Who??????


----------



## IcemanKilmer

Is this a real life relationship? Please tell me you aren't talking about some online only relationship.

By approached, did you approach him in real life, or on a computer?

Btw, i hope you didn't try to do this just to prove people like me wrong. You aren't going to change what I think about the fact that women have it easier with dating. You are only 1 woman out of billions in the world.


----------



## Perfectionist

In person. While I definitely agree you can care for someone online, I do not feel you can have a relationship with someone you have never met. I invited him to lunch, invited him to a movie, and when I realized I did in fact really enjoy his company, I asked him if he would want to date.

I am well aware I am not going to change the mind of every man on the forum. I am not trying to prove anyone wrong. I'm just sharing, in case any guy sees it as encouraging.


----------



## Neptunus

IcemanKilmer said:


> Btw, i hope you didn't try to do this just to prove people like me wrong. You aren't going to change what I think about the fact that women have it easier with dating. You are only 1 woman out of billions in the world.


Wow, get over yourself! I'm sure you didn't even cross her mind. :lol


----------



## IcemanKilmer

Perfectionist said:


> In person. While I definitely agree you can care for someone online, I do not feel you can have a relationship with someone you have never met.
> 
> I am well aware I am not going to change the mind of every man on the forum. I am not trying to prove anyone wrong. I'm just sharing, in case any guy sees it as encouraging.


How often and for how long do you see each other _in person_?

And who is the guy? What is this guessing nonsense? Are you ashamed of your b/f?


----------



## IcemanKilmer

Neptunus said:


> Wow, get over yourself! I'm sure you didn't even cross her mind. :lol


Look at her first post. I wasn't just talking about myself, I was talking about all the guys that say women have it easier.

In her first post, she specifically talks about guys like me on this website. Lol, get over myself? When someone talks about men that have the same mindset as me, i'm going to say something.


----------



## Perfectionist

Aww no one wants a cookie? You guys are no fun. 

We are currently seeing each other once a week or so, on the weekend. So a typical date night. Maybe four hours? We have hung out six or seven times.


----------



## layitontheline

That's great Perfectionist! I too want to know who this is, but understand if you'd rather not say. Yay for SAS couples.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

anymouse said:


> come on come on come on..
> 
> MAKE IT YOUR FIVE THOUSANDTH POST!!!!
> 
> :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay


What a declaration of love that would be!


----------



## IcemanKilmer

Perfectionist said:


> It's fun to have an entertaining and lighthearted thread every once in a while?
> 
> We are currently seeing each other once a week or so, on the weekend. So a typical date night. Maybe four hours? We have hung out six or seven times.


Once a week for four hours? I'm sorry, that's not a relationship, imo.

Congratulations with getting a male friend, though.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

IcemanKilmer said:


> Once a week for four hours? I'm sorry, that's not a relationship, imo.
> 
> Congratulations with getting a male friend, though.


Someone is Jelly Donuts! 8)


----------



## Neptunus

StevenGlansberg said:


> What a declaration of love that would be!


Hear, hear!


----------



## Ape in space

I'm guessing matty.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

I'm guessing whatsthebeef.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

IcemanKilmer said:


> Once a week for four hours? I'm sorry, that's not a relationship, imo.
> 
> Congratulations with getting a male friend, though.


Stop being an ***, dude.

And to Perfectionist, congratulations! :clap


----------



## CrunchyCarrot

Awwwwwwwww. Be right back, I'm going to watch Punch Drunk Love. :teeth Seriously, though, this warms my heart (even though I don't think I've talked to you before, so hi). Yay!


----------



## IcemanKilmer

StevenGlansberg said:


> Someone is Jelly Donuts! 8)


I would have said that to anybody.


----------



## IcemanKilmer

WintersTale said:


> Stop being an ***, dude.
> 
> And to Perfectionist, congratulations! :clap


What are you talking about? I said congratulations on your friend. How is that being rude?


----------



## Ape in space

StevenGlansberg said:


> I'm guessing whatsthebeef.


LMAO... no girl could resist that guy's trolly charm. :teeth


----------



## Neptunus

StevenGlansberg said:


> I'm guessing whatsthebeef.


Nah, I think I'm the blip on his love radar!


----------



## pollster

IcemanKilmer said:


> Once a week for four hours? I'm sorry, that's not a relationship, imo.
> 
> Congratulations with getting a male friend, though.


Relationships take time to develop. People don't just start off by spending every single day together. I'm not sure why seeing eachother once a week for starters makes her boyfriend any less of a boyfriend. You gotta start somewhere. And people have other things to do in life besides dating.

Anyways... Congrats, Perfectionist! That's really sweet and I hope things work out really well for you.

I want to guess, but I'm afraid of making the people I guess embarrassed. Although I do really want a cookie. Tough decision....


----------



## Perfectionist

Ape in space said:


> I'm guessing matty.












I have indeed met matty in person several times. So you get cake, for a very good try! No cookie though.

Fine fine fine since everyone is SUPERLAME and too nervous to guess: 2Talkative. And yes, he knows I'm making this thread.

And Iceman, that's fine, if you don't think seeing a guy every weekend is dating. I do. I would NOT be comfortable spending every second with a guy I am just getting to know. We go out, have fun, and have...alone time. We are taking things slow, and I'm very happy with the pace we are going. I do ask you don't turn this into an argumentative thread though, please. I truly meant it to give props to the shy guys on here who have a tough time asking out girls.


----------



## layitontheline

2talkative?

Edit: Awwwwww I seriously guessed that before I saw the update.


----------



## pollster

That was my guess!!! Damn. I could be getting cookie crumbs all over myself right now. 

 Congrats to you both.


----------



## Perfectionist

layitontheline said:


> 2talkative?
> 
> Edit: Awwwwww I seriously guessed that before I saw the update.


You still get the cookie!


----------



## bezoomny

Gratz, babe!


----------



## IcemanKilmer

pollster said:


> Relationships take time to develop. People don't just start off by spending every single day together. I'm not sure why seeing eachother once a week for starters makes her boyfriend any less of a boyfriend. You gotta start somewhere. And people have other things to do in life besides dating.


I know that. Believe it or not, I've been in a relationship before. We did start slow. During that time that we started slow, I did not say I was going out with her, or in a relationship. I said we were friends. I said we were getting to know each other.


----------



## Ape in space

layitontheline said:


> 2talkative?
> 
> Edit: Awwwwww I seriously guessed that before I saw the update.


I'll trade you my cake for your cookie


----------



## Perfectionist

Ape in space said:


> I'll trade you my cake for your cookie


Not allowed! The dessert allocations in this thread are final, that you very much.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Oh snap! I knew it was 2talkative. 


I want my cookie *stomps foot*  I'm in a different time zone here!

Congrats though you too, that's cool!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

IcemanKilmer said:


> I know that. Believe it or not, I've been in a relationship before. We did start slow. During that time that we started slow, I did not say I was going out with her, or in a relationship. I said we were friends. I said we were getting to know each other.


You could have put it in a less rude way, though.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Congratulations


----------



## Perfectionist

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I want my cookie *stomps foot*  I'm in a different time zone here!


Okay okay here: a tiny consolation cookie for you. It got kindof smushed when I Fedexed it over.


----------



## IcemanKilmer

WintersTale said:


> You could have put it in a less rude way, though.


That's how I type. I am straight to the point and express my opinion. If you don't like it, ignore me.

I don't believe anything I've said in this thread was rude.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

IcemanKilmer said:


> That's how I type. I am straight to the point and express my opinion. If you don't like it, ignore me.
> 
> I don't believe anything I've said in this thread was rude.


Maybe not rude but you over-reacted and took it personal. The OP wasn't insulting anyone, she was offering hope to the type of guys who think certain things never happen. She didn't say they happen often, just that they do.

Why rain on a parade arguing over what label you want to give their relationship? Seems kinda douchey. She's clearly happy and you want to bring her down a notch...why?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Anyways...congrats Perfectionist and 2Talkative...I hope it works out.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Congratulations you two.


----------



## Paper Samurai

congrats  (been having a bad week and this brightened it up a bit)


----------



## Ape in space

@Iceman: She even said that "we might not be every woman.... but we're out there." She has said before that she has sympathy for guys because they're expected to do the initiating, but she's just saying here that there are women who are different, which is true. She wasn't using it as a 'weapon'.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

anymouse said:


> NO. she asked, in fact, for the thread to not have them.
> 
> NO. she's trying to reassure men with SA.
> 
> NO. it's 'cause he's super awesome. and i know she felt this for long before you and she ever met.
> 
> NO WAY. Elise may enjoy SAS, but not that much to date someone from it just to win a debate with you.
> 
> oh come on!!! she's not dating 2Talk to get a bf out of it. she could date anyone-- it's because he's awesome!!!
> 
> come on, really now. this is.. come on.


I agree with you..but you can't argue with someone who knows the truth.

I instantly regretted even acknowledging his posts.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

IcemanKilmer said:


> A big reason she's trying to get into that relationship with 2talkative is so she has a weapon to use when guys on here that say that shy guys struggle with dating.


Entering a relationship for the sake of winning an agrument on an internet message board...HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH.


----------



## Perfectionist

Anymouse: We first met in December, though we had talked a little bit on the forum before. And no, we have not been dating for long. I don't even know if we're "in a relationship" yet, we're still just...getting to know each other! Date nights and dinners and all that. This thread wasn't about us dating, I was just...trying to share with the guys on here that a female really did pursue a shy guy. 

While I appreciate the support in the past few posts, I really did mean it when I said I didn't want a gender war. I really, really don't want this to be a bickering thread, I just...wanted to share with the guys.


----------



## Classified

Pics or it didn't happen.  

Congrats!


----------



## RyanAdams

Congratulations!


----------



## melissa75

Hey, this is encouraging for the girls, too! It is so very difficult for me to approach guys, so it's nice to hear when it is a success. Thanks for sharing with us .


----------



## StevenGlansberg

This thread might inspire to put up a pic on my OKCupid profile! :yay


----------



## Perfectionist

irishK said:


> Do I get more than a cookie for already knowing about this before the thread?


Andddddd Miss IrishK if you look to the right of the stage you can see you have wonnnnnnn.... YOUR OWN PERSONAL CHOCOLATE FONDUE FOUNTAINNNNNNNN.










and as a small additional bonus this full time live in chef to make sure the ...chocolate....is always flowing.

****Image removed****


----------



## madsv

Congrats you too

Hope you will have a long relationship together


----------



## keithp

I found a nice girl on here whom I would have dated if we had lived in the same State, but we dont, and liked me. But I guess that counts for half a date which is more than I thought i'd ever find.


----------



## cybernaut

Congrats to the both of you !


----------



## mrbojangles

That's so cool, I hope it works out for you guys.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Congrats Perfectionist! And to new relationships :yay:

Iceman....calm down. :squeeze


----------



## Perfectionist

Thank you everyone. I'm nervous, but I hope it goes well. I'm out of my comfort zone, and I've done things that make me really anxious to get here, but I'm really hopeful


----------



## MojoCrunch

^^ I fixed it. Sorry, I'm a little slow today and can't seem to remember anything I read.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Awesome! :banana



Classified said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


Haha, yeah I can't help but think this is all just a ploy to prove IcemanKilmer wrong and stir the pot.

Kidding, obviously. :roll


----------



## laura024

Congrats  I wish you two the best.


----------



## Perfectionist

Paper Samurai said:


> (been having a bad week and this brightened it up a bit)





melissa75 said:


> Hey, this is encouraging for the girls, too! It is so very difficult for me to approach guys, so it's nice to hear when it is a success. Thanks for sharing with us .


I'm glad. It was the purpose of this thread.


----------



## senrab

Sincere congratulations to both of you, and especially to you Perfectionist (from another woman).


----------



## Atticus

Congrats to perfectionist and 2talkative. :boogie:clap:boogie


----------



## Deathinmusic

Even _I_ don't have enough negativity to crap on a happy thread like this. I can't believe someone would actually start arguments over this stuff...

Congrats to both of you Perfectionist and 2Talkative.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

Oh and congrats to Perfectionist and 2talkative!!!
Hope you are happy together:heart


----------



## andy1984

YOU asked HIM! So of course he had to say yes. Guys will always say yes to girls. Girls have it SO much easier than guys! SA guys are doomed when it comes to relationships. DOOMED!

/joke. Congrats  hope it works out great for ya!


----------



## LostPancake

Congratulations, and good going for asking a guy out like that.  

But you'll have to change your location now...

"Location: At the Lonely End of the Rink"


----------



## senrab

LostPancake said:


> Congratulations, and good going for asking a guy out like that.
> 
> But you'll have to change your location now...
> 
> "Location: At the Lonely End of the Rink"


Her location is a song lyric from the best band in the world...


----------



## LostPancake

senrab said:


> Her location is a song lyric from the best band in the world...


Ohhhhhh....

I was going to say something about not being able to keep up with all these new bands, but they've apparently been around since 1983. :um


----------



## Perfectionist

^Ouch. That realization must have hurt bad :b

Sorry, the tribute location is staying


----------



## Michael A

Congrats.


----------



## nothing to fear

Yay congrats to you both!!!  
I also want to express my appreciation for the awesome guys who happen to be really shy and such (and yes, _we're out there_).


----------



## Harpuia

I don't care what anyone really thinks what her motive is. It's just happy enough that she found someone.

Congrats..


----------



## Dane

Congrats, I wish you both well.


----------



## SilentWitness

Congrats Perfectionist and 2talkative :boogie :yay

and this thread is cool even with the conspiracy theorist's post, it wouldn't be SAS without it.  :tiptoe


----------



## heroin

Perfectionist said:


> In all seriousness, I just wanted to say: we're out there. We might not be every woman, and we're usually quiet ourselves, but we're out there. Actual ladies looking for nice guys, who either don't mind shyness or actually seek it out. AND women who are willing to make the first move, since we see you're shy.


Congrats! But you are among pioneers. Hopefully some others will follow you. 

And @Iceman: Let it go for once.


----------



## Perfectionist

heroin said:


> Hopefully some others will follow you.


Thank you. I sincerely hope so too. Maybe, just maybe, it'll be like that time I wore a pair of acid-washed jeans in the early 80s.


----------



## heroin

Perfectionist said:


> Maybe, just maybe, it'll be like that time I wore a pair of acid-washed jeans in the early 80s.


That would be ideal, but I'll even settle for a short lived trend like the hair you were rocking with those jeans.


----------



## bsd3355

Good for you! Now go do the same with your SA!


----------



## i just want luv

congratulationship


----------



## rawrguy

Good luck to both of you


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Deathinmusic said:


> Even _I_ don't have enough negativity to crap on a happy thread like this. I can't believe someone would actually start arguments over this stuff...


:yes

Congrats to you both


----------



## Cyrus

Nice one hope all works out for you two .


----------



## watashi

Congrats. 

I always knew it was possible for people with SA to have relationships, just takes effort and luck.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Perfectionist said:


> Okay okay here: a tiny consolation cookie for you. It got kindof smushed when I Fedexed it over.


It's still good, it's still good!

omnomnom

Also IcemanKilmer, what are you on about hi?! Must you dump on everything with a mention of gender difference?!


----------



## skygazer

Congratulations! Best wishes to both of you 


@thread hijacker: don't ruin a good thread!


----------



## quietgal

Congrats, mazal tov and all the jazz  - Once a week date night sounds like great fun. Hope it works out for you two!


----------



## mooncake

Congratulations! Wishing you both all the best :yay


----------



## Misanthropic79

Thanks for sharing Perfectionist, your post has reached it's intended targets and for your intended purpose. Congrats btw:clap
. 
@Iceman, paranoid much? LOL


----------



## leonardess

layitontheline said:


> 2talkative?
> 
> Edit: Awwwwww I seriously guessed that before I saw the update.


same here! Everyone should get a cookie to celebrate! congratulations you two, it couldn't have happened to two greater people.


----------



## leonardess

okay, I've tried to be gracious about this. I still say we would have made a great couple, but fine. what is it? is it because he's younger? it is isn't it! Hey, 2Talk, I LET you have her. 

Fine. I'll just go home and wait for the UPS lady. I don't want no cookie, Jezebel.


----------



## mind_games

Congrats Perfectionist and 2Talkative!

Even though Perfectionist explicitly stated it was a guy I just guessed it was irishK because it brought up more umm interesting mental imagery


----------



## Trooper

leonardess said:


> okay, I've tried to be gracious about this. I still say we would have made a great couple, but fine. what is it? is it because he's younger? it is isn't it! Hey, 2Talk, I LET you have her.
> 
> Fine. I'll just go home and wait for the UPS lady. I don't want no cookie, Jezebel.


LOL. :teeth

Trooper


----------



## Atticus

Second comment. Thank you for posting this because I'm happy for you two. Genuinely happy for other people. That feels so ****ing good, being happy for someone else. So thanks for giving me that reminder of how this whole deal works :yes


----------



## silentcliche

Good thing I didn't win that cookie. They go straight to my thighs.

But this news warms the cockles of my heart. Grats you two!


----------



## 2Talkative

leonardess said:


> okay, I've tried to be gracious about this. I still say we would have made a great couple, but fine. what is it? is it because he's younger? it is isn't it! Hey, 2Talk, I LET you have her.
> 
> Fine. I'll just go home and wait for the UPS lady. I don't want no cookie, Jezebel.


You know we still might be able to work something out... I'm just not sure how Perfectionist feels about you. 

Thanks everyone for the comments and support it's apreciated.


----------



## TenYears

Congratulations to you both, that's awesome. Wish you all the best.

And as a 40-something who has severe SA & all that, who is seperated & probably soon getting a divorce...this thread helped me maybe realize there is a tiny, glimmer of hope out there. I will probably die alone, I'm not exactly material most women are looking for. But for some reason your post made me feel better, somehow. Thanks for sharing, & congratulations to you both.


----------



## Vip3r

Congrats!!!:clap I wish the best for both of you!


----------



## Perfectionist

leonardess said:


> okay, I've tried to be gracious about this. I still say we would have made a great couple, but fine. what is it? is it because he's younger? it is isn't it! Hey, 2Talk, I LET you have her.
> 
> Fine. I'll just go home and wait for the UPS lady. I don't want no cookie, Jezebel.


Anytime, my life-experienced sugarmama, anytime. 



mind_games said:


> Even though Perfectionist explicitly stated it was a guy I just guessed it was irishK because it brought up more umm interesting mental imagery


Don't tell 2talk but I'd totally be up for it


----------



## leonardess

when this goes down the crapper call me



(only joking, enjoy fun times together you guys)


----------



## Perfectionist

TenYears said:


> And as a 40-something who has severe SA & all that, who is seperated & probably soon getting a divorce...this thread helped me maybe realize there is a tiny, glimmer of hope out there. I will probably die alone, I'm not exactly material most women are looking for. But for some reason your post made me feel better, somehow. Thanks for sharing, & congratulations to you both.


I'm really glad you took this thread the way it was intended  I know you've been going through an unbeliveably rough time lately. Even with SA there can be success stories, and I hope one day you will have your own to share.


----------



## leonardess

^ I was touched by that too, given what he's been going through. Well done, TY.


----------



## power2theweak

Congrats, Perfectionist and 2talkative!!! :clap:yay


----------



## Perfectionist

leonardess said:


> when this goes down the crapper call me


Oh baby I'm sure we both will. You can have your pick of us.

(Pick meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee).


----------



## leonardess

yes, yes, it is the love that dare not speak its name - that of a rational scientist type for an irrational artist type!


----------



## caflme

Congrats... I sincerely hope it really works out for ya'll... for a very long time.


----------



## tutliputli

Congratulations to both of you, that's great!


----------



## foe

Makes me feel even more pathetic that I have a job and a car. 

Congrats anyway...


----------



## Classified

foe said:


> Makes me feel even more pathetic that I have a job and a car.
> 
> Congrats anyway...


I have a house, job, and car...I even have some friends. :|

I need to find a girl that wants to win an Internet argument. That must be what I have been doing wrong. :yes


----------



## Perfectionist

Classified said:


> I need to find a girl that wants to win an Internet argument. That must be what I have been doing wrong. :yes


Ha. Ha. Ha. :roll


----------



## Neptunus

Classified said:


> I have a house, job, and car...I even have some friends. :|
> 
> I need to find a girl that wants to win an Internet argument. That must be what I have been doing wrong. :yes


Surely you're being sarcastic?


----------



## IcedOver

I'm not a very frequent member and so am unfamiliar with you two, but congratulations anyway. You said that you only go out once a week, and that's great, the kind of relationship I'd like. One thing that scares me about dating is the possibility of being smothered and feeling like the other person owns your free time. 

I'm well aware that women exist who fancy introverted men (and vice versa, of course). Finding each other is very difficult, and having something in common and an attraction beyond shyness similarities is more than impossible, I'd say.


----------



## 2Talkative

leonardess said:


> yes, yes, it is the love that dare not speak its name - that of a rational scientist type for an irrational artist type!


I feel like I'm just getting in the way here...:tiptoe


----------



## Classified

2Talkative said:


> I feel like I'm just getting in the way here...:tiptoe


He exists. 



Neptunus said:


> Surely you're being sarcastic?


Yes

Although I would if the right girl came along and needed to prove that shy guys are great...


----------



## mrbojangles

Once again I just want to say congratulations, and the fact that you fought through your anxiety to go through with it is even more inspiring.


----------



## Perfectionist

Oh my gosh well I think it's over guys 2Talk is going to leave me I just butt texted him AND butt called him within a ten minute span. Goodness gracious. I'm mortified.



IcedOver said:


> You said that you only go out once a week, and that's great, the kind of relationship I'd like. One thing that scares me about dating is the possibility of being smothered and feeling like the other person owns your free time.


Yes, I definitely value my independance as well. Also, we live really far apart for both being in the same region. We have very congested bridges between us.



mrbojangles said:


> the fact that you fought through your anxiety to go through with it is even more inspiring.


It's terribly frightening, but it can be done! Very worth the risks


----------



## GnR

:banana I feel weird saying congrats (unless he proposed already lol), but, congrats anyways. I haven't been active on SAS for what feels like ages, but I couldn't resist this thread. Way to tell anxiety to **** off :clap. And good job representin' BC . I can't say I really know either of you, but from the time I've spent here on SAS you both seem like great people, and I'm sure you'll make a great couple. Don't put too much pressure on yourselves, the relationship, or the fact that you share a "disorder". And have fun eh .


----------



## Trooper

Perfectionist said:


> Oh my gosh well I think it's over guys 2Talk is going to leave me I just butt texted him AND butt called him within a ten minute span. Goodness gracious. I'm mortified.


NO!, Surely our NOT serious ?. 

Trooper


----------



## MindOverMood

I'm so happy for you


----------



## stranger25

I'm not gonna go on some huge rant or question motives because this is none of my business but there is a percentage of men on this earth, particularly 10% or a little more who aren't so lucky. I'm just one of those guys. One of the guys who's been burned by a combination of nature and everything else going against us. Even if their are genuine girls out there there is just too much at stake. Or so it seems.


----------



## PHD in Ebonics

When will it be my turn? :[


----------



## jer

congratulations!! both of you


----------



## leonardess

did someone mention butts?


----------



## Selbbin

Sexy butts.


----------



## Perfectionist

leonardess said:


> did someone mention butts?


You know it would be me. I walked up to 7-11 to buy a jar of peanut butter and apparently on the hill my taut behind muscles just went to town calling him. He was, of course, at his grandparents house. Do grandparents understand the concept of butt dialing?


----------



## BetaBoy90

Bleh this thread feels like a giant jinx on you guys now. I hope things continue to go well for you in the future.


----------



## matty

Congrats you two. So was I technically the third wheel on your first date?

Both awesome people. Very deserving. Now we need another meet to celebrate.


----------



## merryk

all the best you two

I've noticed some interesting people around here :yes 
I'm all for being open to possibilities


----------



## IcemanKilmer

stranger25 said:


> I'm not gonna go on some huge rant or question motives because this is none of my business but there is a percentage of men on this earth, particularly 10% or a little more who aren't so lucky. I'm just one of those guys. One of the guys who's been burned by a combination of nature and everything else going against us. Even if their are genuine girls out there there is just too much at stake. Or so it seems.


Biology doesn't favor people like me and u, Stranger25.


----------



## Music Man

Congratulations!

I'm extremely disappointed in myself........why do I always miss the cookie opportunity?
I'm in a cookie mood and everything......


----------



## livinginfear

Congratulations Perfectionist from your SAS mother-in-law of sorts. You've got a good guy. I'm thrilled for both of you! :O)


----------



## estse

Congratulations to you two.


----------



## Choci Loni

:clap


----------



## Jessie203

Congrats! Cute stuff.


----------



## ryobi

Congratulations perfectionist and 2talkative...way to tell SA to go to [email protected]#


----------



## Steve123

Which of those two traits did he have?


----------



## FairleighCalm

I'm really happy for you both. Hope you have fun together.


----------



## alte

Congrats!


----------

